# New rims/tires on the '71 LeMans



## 71LeMansSport (May 13, 2014)

Wanted to share some pics of the new wheel and tire package that my father and I put on our '71 LeMans Sport Convertible. We bought the car off of the first owner, who had kept the rims/hub caps stock and had last put 205/70/R14 tires on it in 1978. We took it to a car show recently before the new set up...

We knew that we wanted either Cragar SS rims or a set of Pontiac Rally II's. A last minute check on Craigslist got us in touch with a gentleman selling a set of original 14" Rally II rims off of his 1972 GTO that he had recently purchased honeycomb rims for. $375 dollars later, we had the rims and were ordering a set of four 225/70/R14 BF Goodrich Radial T/A's.

We couldn't be happier with the new look. The rims make the car look much sportier and the new tires really fill out the wheel wells. The new tires and the alignment have given the car an unbelievable ride. Let me know what you think!


----------

